# Dog Daycare Software



## Helen Robson (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi
I run a large Dog Daycare Centre and am currently looking into CRM software for the management of our diary, online bookings, admin, finance and customer database.

I would be very interested to hear from other like businesses and to find out which software you all use. At present we use Google Calendar to book in our dogs and customer info is kept in Gmail contacts plus are own Access database. We ideally need software/app than we can easily make bookings into from both desktop and mobile, be able to instantly see our capacity availability rather than individually counting via Google Calendar, log payments instantly and create invoices.

Does anyone have any recommendations and advice please. thanks in advance.


----------



## Super Woofers (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi i use pet-sitter software for both walking and daycare. Very happy with it.


----------



## helen t (Nov 3, 2016)

Helen Robson said:


> Hi
> I run a large Dog Daycare Centre and am currently looking into CRM software for the management of our diary, online bookings, admin, finance and customer database.
> 
> I would be very interested to hear from other like businesses and to find out which software you all use. At present we use Google Calendar to book in our dogs and customer info is kept in Gmail contacts plus are own Access database. We ideally need software/app than we can easily make bookings into from both desktop and mobile, be able to instantly see our capacity availability rather than individually counting via Google Calendar, log payments instantly and create invoices.
> ...


Hi Helen,

i would love to pick your brain on a possible business start up in doggy day care, would this be something you could help with ?? thanks helen


----------

